# It was a great and wonderful run.



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

I've shared the news with one or two friends, and now I need to share with the great folks on my favorite forum.

This year the rain clouds parted, the fog lay low, and the lanterns flickered softly. The cast of friends and neighbors warmed our walkway yet again. I'd like to express my unending gratitude of all the ToTs, neighbors, haunters, family and friends that has shared in the wonderful experience of haunting Miss Rose 2008.

As the last light faded, it struck me that the fleeting moment was, and needed to be the final moment for Miss Rose. Anyone that knew Miss Rose closely, knew the final curtain was near. That said, I can't bear to watch her slowly fade. It is now time to blow out the candle, instead of watching it burn and fade away. Miss Rose is a project I loved, that kept me sane for years. It also kept me on the brink of insanity for years. She will always be in my heart, as I still retain the wonderful friends we have made over the years. It's now time to pull the final curtain on Miss Rose.

As many of you have seen, I always start with "Thank you for the kind words". I truly mean it. Serving as a place to see a haunt, on the web, and in person, has been a great a great honor. We never knew at the time Miss Rose would take off, and would inspire so many others. I am truly thankful for everyone who enjoyed our somewhat unique take on haunting.

As Catullus said, "Difficile est longum subito deponere amorem" (It is difficult to suddenly give up a long love) and this time is no exception.

Here are a few pics from our last Miss Rose haunt.





































All the very best,
Your humble haunter,
Rob


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I still think you do the absolutely classiest haunt out there and I always look forward to your pictures. In fact, I tried to emulate your candles this year. Sorry to hear it's ending. 

I hope you're not out of haunting for good, just moving on to a new theme.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

I can only echo CreepyCanmore's sentiments. One of, if not the most, richly detailed, textured and atmospheric yard haunts that I've ever seen. One that many have aspired to. I, too, can only hope that it is but the end of an era and NOT the end of the haunt. Haunting would forever be diminished by its absence.

Resquiat en pace, Rose.

Long Live Skull and Bone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A truly beautiful haunt.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

You are moving on to your next haunt, aren't you? It would be damned sad to see someone with your talent and vision get out of the game.

All the same... here's echoing a fond farewell to a beautiful and richly detailed haunt. Your sense of lighting, color, and composition have served as inspiration for a great many. And the sad tale behind it was beautiful and brought an emotional element that most displays don't bother with.

Rest In Peace, Miss Rose. You will be remembered.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Being new to the forum this year, this is the first I have seen of it. I hope you continue to do a yard haunt. It is really.... beautiful.


----------



## InfernoFudd (Aug 26, 2008)

Such a beautiful haunt. She'll live on with your admirers, myself included.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks again for the nice words. We are going to switch to a small costume party format for friends and family with a very modest public display. I'm currently deciding on how to pass along the torch of my entire public display. I would like for it to live on somehow if possible.

Feedback on the topic is welcome.

All the best,
Rob


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Over the years, in trying to develop my own display, I looked to you and a few others for inspiration. Your ideas on lighting, color, and layering were second to none and I gleaned a lot of great info from not only your awesome photos but your website as well. I also hope you keep up with some sort of display and not stop doing something you are so very talented at. Best of luck in your future endeavors. I can somewhat appreciate wanting to scale back, given the tremendous amount of work you put into your display year to year. Thanks for all you have done to help so many, Rob.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Such fantastic pictures from an incredible haunt. It's inspired many, including myself and I hope it lives on through all the Halloweens to come.


----------



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

I seriously doubt that there is a single member here that has not been influenced by your work. I use your pictures frequently when looking for inspiration for atmosphere for my display.

Thanks!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

What more can I say that has not been said.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

both an awesome haunt and excellent pictures. Thank you for giving us amateurs something to work towards, and providing the information on how to do it!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

It is a lot to take on every year. It is reasonable to scale back and enjoy.

I hope your tutorials live on...they sure helped me out.

Thanks Rob!


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

I can certainly understand the desire to scale back, even a minor set-up like mine takes an enormous amount of effort. But it is a sad day when an artist of this magnitude in the haunting community hangs up their shroud. Your annual displays have been a great source of inspiration and will be missed. Thanks for everything Rob!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Again, your kind regards are very warming. SkullandBone.com will always remain a spot for the haunt galleries, and tutorials.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

The best thing about your tutorials is that they are real...you use real, down to earth language, you bring up real problems and how to easily combat it. Plus, I think I snagged my haunt's posters off your website. PLEASE dont take down the tutorials or pictures!
As for your "stuff"- what do you plan on doing with it? Will it go the way of Boney Island & be ebayed, or will you offer it to haunters?

Sad to see the haunt go, but I fully understand the need to just step away from the spotlight...literally.

Best wishes on your new phase next Fall! I look forward to your communcations with us- let us know how it goes & feels. Let us know how much your power bill goes down!! LOL. 

d5


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

You have a lot of talent, and the lighting in particular really adds to the overall effect. In fact, if you look at any thread on these forums with someone asking about lighting, I can guarantee that a member on this board has mentioned your website. 

great job!


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Also jumping on the "inspiration" bandwagon. I found your site a couple of years ago, and I aspire to one day be near your level regarding props, atmosphere, and lighting. 

Take some time off, relax, and we look forward to your return in a couple of years when you get that itch to decorate again...  Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

It's all been said already, but I've gotta chime in anyway.

I'd never even done even a small display before this year. When I started looking around in August, yours was one of two that actually provided an inspiration for me. Sure, lots of sites have how-tos and whatnot, but between you and Pumpkinrot, I was inspired in how to move forward myself. The concept sketches you did a while back of "pumpkin creeps" is in fact my main inspiration moving towards next year.

Here's to hoping that smaller will equal better!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Rob, I only started looking into doing a decent yard haunt this past year and found your link here on the boards. Poured over your tutorials this summer. Creating such beautiful work as you do inspires us all and I'm glad to hear that you'll keep your site around. We stopped in your town on our way to the Central Coast for gas and some food (quite a charming place to live) and I only wish it could have been a trip during Halloween so I could have seen your work in person. 

I'm sure there is someone/someones out there that would be happy to buy your props to continue your haunt concept. They would be lucky, as well as anyone who got to see it in whatever format it took. It would be nice if your town or a large local charity could purchase it and store it during the year to recreate the ambiance each year for Halloween goers. Maybe the park near the wonderful buildings near downtown. Please see if you can find a good home for it. It's really such a tribute to you and it would be nice to let you be one of the haunt goers in the upcoming years without all the work involved. If it were me, I'd be inclined to see if someone local could carry it on for you.

Hope all is well with you and we''ll still see you around the boards. All I can say is I'm kind of sad and "job well done!".


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!! Im so sorry to hear you are going. BUT im hopeful in the future you will come back and delight us with your amazing lighting and displays. Good luck to you and THANKS!!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

After my divorce I was left with nothing. I have built a few things but would certainly love more. If you need to get rid of some things, I think I might be willing to help. Don't have a lot of money but might be able to buy a few things from you. I know I sent you a pm about the speaker. I had a wireless speaker but my wife thought it would be funny to send me my spearker back but not the transmitter.(She is too funny)

Anyway, you know where to reach me.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi guys,
Thank you kindly for bringing up some wonderful memories. In your posts I am honored to see the same message I sent to Hallowed Haunting Grounds as it closed (although I would not dare to compare our haunt to the very epic HHG haunt). 

Closing Miss Rose was a solemn moment for me. I knew my energy was waining for the last couple years. I decided it was going to be too hard to watch it wither away. I will keep the site up for the memory of Miss Rose. I think there are a lot of ideas and tips to be gained for a lot of fresh haunters. I also suspect it will become the terminal for future hobbies.

I am less concerned about selling props than I am about finding a good home. I have a couple mails out to a few close friends, but I am still looking for the perfect home for the entire haunt. Frankly, for the right haunter, I will be happy to pass along the entire haunt for free.

As I said earlier we are near San Luis Obispo in California.


All the best,
Rob


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You have a great haunt, I'm sorry to here it's coming to a end.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

SkullAndBone said:


> Hi guys,
> Thank you kindly for bringing up some wonderful memories. In your posts I am honored to see the same message I sent to Hallowed Haunting Grounds as it closed (although I would not dare to compare our haunt to the very epic HHG haunt).
> 
> Closing Miss Rose was a solemn moment for me. I knew my energy was waining for the last couple years. I decided it was going to be too hard to watch it wither away. I will keep the site up for the memory of Miss Rose. I think there are a lot of ideas and tips to be gained for a lot of fresh haunters. I also suspect it will become the terminal for future hobbies.
> ...


I don't think I realized you were that far. But niether the less, I would certainly love a few props if you can't find takers for all. If your friends can't find room for them I would certainly pay for shipping since I am in Chicago. Just promoise you will keep me in the back of your mind if you can't find homes for all your props. The wood cross and the gravemarkers are most dear to me. Just wanted to tell you my intentions before everything was gone.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

SLO? Wow. For some reason I thought you were East Coast.

That makes me a tiny bit more sad, because being down in the LA area, there was actually a chance I could make the several hour drive to see it, probably while visiting friends up north.

If only I had a house I'd try to make a play for the props...but I don't, so I don't think I can. I'll just have to be content with trying to emulate what you've done.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

I've said it before and I'll say it again...you do such wonderful work.

As for passing on the torch, perhaps you should look into community organizations who do some sort of Halloween party/event each year on a small budget; a group that works with kids or a respectable charity haunt.

As well, you might have friends/volunteers who have admired your haunt over the years, and they may be interested in putting the care that you did into the haunt for the future at their house.

Or, you could just send it all to me 

Take care! And don't vanish from the community, ok?

**OH and PLEASE do keep your website up. It's the first place I send new haunters to. The site is such a great balance of information, ideas and inspiration, presented in a way that isn't overwhelming.



SkullAndBone said:


> Thanks again for the nice words. We are going to switch to a small costume party format for friends and family with a very modest public display. I'm currently deciding on how to pass along the torch of my entire public display. I would like for it to live on somehow if possible.
> 
> Feedback on the topic is welcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

You've inspired many, keep active on the forums and pass along whatever gems of knowledge you can

Thanks


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I also hope that you continue to do a haunt - whatever it will be in the future. You have inspired me with your pictures and techniques for lighting and just the overall look of your haunt and website.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Rob, too bad the rotunda building in town (just read online that its fate was still up in the air due to past earthquake damage) couldn't be a site for it. My husband and I drove around town a bit and fell in love with the old building, such character. It would be nice to see Miss Rose stay in town. Are the owners of the Carlton halloween spirited? I see they have a central courtyard that maybe could be decorated.

I have thought of a few other local suggestions: 
1) Eberle Winery in Paso Robles in the past has turned their wine caves into a Halloween haunt to help raise money for a foster kids program ( http://www.eberlewinery.com/events_eberleevents.php ). I'm guessing they have the funds and maybe storage space to properly house and take care of the display, also obviously a love of Halloween. We did a tour of their winery during the summer and I thought their property was very nice. 
2) Madonna Inn, SLO -- I don't know if they do anything for Halloween but they certainly have a beautiful property where they could do a Halloween special event weekend. Of course I love the idea of raising some money for a special charity or project and maybe part of an agreement would be to host an annual Halloween event. We've never stayed at the Inn, only driven past, but they always seem busy and I gather they are a very popular hotel in town and a lot of people would have the chance to see Miss Rose as a result.

Wherever Miss Rose goes I think you should be invited to open the haunt every year to the public!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Crap. I was just getting into your Haunt the last 2 years. You will be truly missed. Wouldn't it be great if some of your concept drawings continued to appear magically on your site.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey S&B..
I know how you feel..
my yard and decorations for my parties are nothing compared to yours...but still alot of hard work and time...
It is hard to look and watch as it slowly dissapears from site as it is all placed in the proper storage spot. Especially knowing it will never be set up again..
I have one more year to go all out, after that it will only be a graveyard and a food area..It will be sad.
Ghoul luck in your party adventure.
I'm sure you will have just as much fun for those too.
I also am glad you will keeeping your site up.

R.I.P.
Miss Rose 
2008
gone but not forgotten


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

*Sad*

I too, am sad to see you go. Three years ago I was featured in the local paper and I thought I was on my way to the success I wanted, which for me means a lot of TOT's coming and getting a good scare. Still only had about 60 TOT's which was way less than the 750 I was used to when I lived in California. Unfortunately my wife was diagnosed with thyroid cancer a few months later and it has been an uphill battle to get her the treatment she needs. Finally got a doctor to take her thyroid out two weeks ago but now it's into her lymph nodes. The first year I just dj'd a party and tried to be happy with that. This year I dj'd two, one of them I brought some stuff and set up a little cemetery display in a corner of their yard, which every one thought was just awesome.
I have no problem putting my wife first, I have my priorities after all and she is at the top. 
But still, the parties don't do it. We also had an awesome party every year with the decorating but that was only because everyone wanted to have the party at our house because it looked cool.
All this writing just to say that it is the actual making and creativity that gets me going on Halloween. Now maybe you might have made the decision to quit because you want to and I've made the decision because I've had to. But all I can say is it's like a drug to me. I'm addicted and quitting is very hard, especially when it is something you are so involved in. You guys do such an awesome job at what you do. You have evolved far from the buy some stuff at the Halloween store and put them around the yard with some red lights. There is nothing wrong with that, I feel those displays are wonderful and we all love looking at them here and my kids love going to those houses more than the ones that do nothing. But you have raised the bar for yourself and I think it's because you have a strong passion for this part of your life. Maybe it was just because you were tired that night and thought "This is it I'm done" but next year you will feel the pull again and want to start anew. If that's the case we welcome you back, don't let your ego stop you from coming back i.e. I told them I'd stop and now I'll look silly if I change my mind.
And if you are truly done then you will be sorely missed. God has given you a talent to create and maybe a Halloween yard haunt isn't the right direction to go with that gift. Only you will know. Just don't let that gift wilt or I feel that you will always be unhappy until you use it in some manner. Some times it just takes awhile and you have to venture down a few different roads to figure out what to do with that gift.
For now, you will be missed here so stop in and say Hi. Who knows, your website may evolve into something like Pumpkin Rots where you can just put on there what interests you and what you're working on at the time. Looking forward to seeing where your path takes you.
This is the first reason I've found to wish I were still in the San Fran Bay Area. I'd be in a U Haul headed your way this weekend with pictures of my haunt and props this weekend!!!!!
Sincerely,
Darryl Miller


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

will be missed for sure,,,but i 'm happy the site will be there--good luck in what ever you do


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

I don't know how I missed this thread-- I already knew of course from PumpkinRot's blog, from your own website, and the other thread about the props and items.

I'll echo what I said before, and what others have said here-- It's definitely sad to see your haunt close down, after how inspirational it has been. You're a true artist, and the tutorials have contributed incalculably to our hobby as a whole. Everyone here has probably been inspired at least to some degree by your work.

I've been a haunter since I was a kid, but I used to let the lack of spirit in my current neighborhood keep me from doing anything interesting for a display until 2005. That year, I found PumpkinRot's site, and yours, among a few others, that I found truly inspirational. It was the kick in the pants that I needed to get my new display rolling and create a web gallery for it. 

We've all been enriched, and for that I thank you. I understand your reasons for moving on. Sometimes its best to exit on a high note, as such.

Once again, thanks, and good luck on your future endeavors.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Hi guys,
The Miss Rose in its entirety is moving up the coast near Portland to a well deserving Hauntforum member. I'll let him tell the story when he gets home after driving all night.

=)

Best,
Rob


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to hear that Rob.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, very glad it's finding a good home!


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

The story's now posted in this forum.

Make yourself a cup of java. It's a page turner.

LOL.


----------

